# Homemade Tbg Bandset Pride :)



## lightleak (Jan 30, 2012)

Just made those, homemade bandset Nr.3 - Nr.9 ! 28cm, tapered from 25mm > 15mm, the pouch material is kangaroo leather.










This is what shooting slingshots is all about to me - the possibility to make all the parts you need for the hobby by yourself. And it doesn't take too long and isn't too expensive either.

Have fun shooting,

ll.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

it is fun isnt it, i always do and redo my band sets if they dont feel right, one thing about yours i notice is the excess bulk, that just adds weight to the band, if it were me i would eliminate half the length on the band from the pouch and use maybe half the thera on the tie. there was another thread on this the other day same thing exactly. have fun


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

You are bang on about the pleasure of making most everything yourself, and the low expense of it. It is an activity that is open to most everyone. With all those bands, you should be set for quite a while!

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)




----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

looking good









i was advised the same about tie size in one of my first posts, what a difference it makes in projectile speed


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

they look really good and very neat, i guess that the 28cm is for butterfly shooting, or half butterfly.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

akmslingshots said:


> looking good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


huge difference, they look great


----------



## lightleak (Jan 30, 2012)

Hey guys thanks for the comments!



newconvert said:


> they look really good and very neat, i guess that the 28cm is for butterfly shooting, or half butterfly.


Hey Berkshire bred, I have ape-like arms with a 35" draw length, I don't shoot butterfly or half butterfly. My favourite bands so far were 25cm , tapered from 2cm to 1.4. So my calculation was that I'd need a couple more centimeters with the slightly wider bands. This was a guess though and if it doesn't work I will cut off the 2 cm from the the wider end.

agmslingshots, your attachment looks very very nice.

Thanks and have fun,

ll.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

You should go with 500-550% elongation for best results(speed) so for 35" that's 7" tie to tie for 500%. When you tie the pouch, stack the tie on itself instead of spreading it out. Just suggestions from my experiences. Great work, man!!!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

i think its 4+ 2 very similar to AKM'S in the bottom set, but i do the constrictor knot because it is lighter yet.


----------



## lightleak (Jan 30, 2012)

pop shot said:


> i think its 4+ 2 very similar to AKM'S in the bottom set, but i do the constrictor knot because it is lighter yet.


Hey newconvert,
if you say constrictor knot, do you do any wrapping around beforehand or really just the knot itself? That would be super light indeed.

Thanks guys,

ll.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

lightleak said:


> i think its 4+ 2 very similar to AKM'S in the bottom set, but i do the constrictor knot because it is lighter yet.


Hey newconvert,
if you say constrictor knot, do you do any wrapping around beforehand or really just the knot itself? That would be super light indeed.

Thanks guys,

ll.
[/quote]i make one for each tie off, but its personal preference, a link below for several methods
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/10120-constrictor-knots/page__hl__%2Bconstrictor+%2Bknot__fromsearch__1


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

here's the constrictor knot. 




for best performance, pre stretch the bands then tighten the knot. rayshot and henry both posted amazing tutorials on the topic.


----------

